

Get advice from the web's top design, layout and usability experts - dennispi
http://www.onceovers.com

======
dennispi
We've put together a site to help engineers (like us) get a quick consult when
we're looking for usability, design or layout advice.

We reached out to some of the best designers we know of and asked if they'd be
willing to create a 15-20 minute screencast critiquing work... and they were.

We're doing the MVP thing at the moment.. is this useful?

~~~
FrancescoRizzi
yes. Thank you for bringing this to life.

------
ecubed
I found it a little ironic that on a site dedicated to user experience
reviewing and criticism it took a good deal of work to figure out how to buy
the product. No buy now button, no pricing info link, etc... I see now that
its hidden in the learn more link, but nothing about that link says thats
where buying is going to be...

~~~
dennispi
:)

Super valuable feedback. We're in a model at the moment where we want the
buying experience to be via the designers. That said, the idea of a
'marketplace' can be found here: <http://onceovers.com/providers>

